# 21 9 fürs Gaming oder doch lieber 16 9 4K



## PopoX (27. Oktober 2015)

*21 9 fürs Gaming oder doch lieber 16 9 4K*

Hallo Community!

Seit der ersten Vorstellung des Asus PG27AQ überlege ich mir, ob ich mir diesen Monitor kaufen soll.
Nun, 10-20 Tage vor release ist der Acer Predator X34bmiphz vorgestellt worden und lieferbar.

Ich kann mir nicht wirklich entscheiden, da ich mir unsicher bin, ob alle Games 21 9 gut anzeigen können. Habt Ihr gute Erfahrungen mit 21 9 oder sollte ich lieber den Asus mit 4K Display kaufen?
Games die ich zocke: ARMA 3, Armored Warfare, DSC, Project Cars, Wargame RedDragon, World of Warships/Tanks, WarThunder, Battlefield 3/4 und viele mehr.

Wie sieht es mit dem Support aus? Bei Asus soll der ja nicht so gut sein, bei Acer habe ich 3 Jahre Pickup&Return.
Ich hatte vor 3 Jahren einen Acer Monitor, welcher nach 6 Monaten kaputt wurde.

Wenn ihr sagt, 21 9 wird von den Spielen die Ich spiele unterstützt, werde ich mir den Monitor kaufen.

Eine andere Frage: Kann ich beim 21 9 Monitor meinen Eizo FS 2333 Full HD als Zweitbildschirm nutzen?

Danke für eure Hilfe!

MfG Josef


----------



## doceddy (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 21 9 fürs Gaming oder doch lieber 16 9 4K*

Ich nutze seit ca einem halben Jahr einen 21:9 Monitor in 29" und würde nur ungerne wieder auf 16:9 wechseln. Ich habe mir den Monitor aus zwei Gründen gekauft: Uni und Games. Drei Dokumente neben einander öffnen zu können ist einfach super bequem und angenehmer als mit mehreren Bildschirmen gleichzeitig zu arbeiten. 
Beim Spielen vermittelt das 21:9 Format mehr mitten-drin-Gefühl. Ich habe alle meine Lieblingsspiele noch einmal durchgespielt, weil es eine neue Erfahrung war (vor allem bei atmosphärischen Spielen wie Metro, Stalker, Amnesia). Von dir genannten Spielen habe ich BF3/4, Arma und Warthunder ausprobiert, alle funktionieren ohne Probleme. Du kannst dir vor dem Kauf Videos auf Youtube anschauen, einfach nach dem Spiel und 21:9 suchen


----------



## DanielX (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 21 9 fürs Gaming oder doch lieber 16 9 4K*

Deinen anderen Monitor wirst du ohne Probleme als zweit Monitor nutzen können.

Gruß DanielX


----------



## norse (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 21 9 fürs Gaming oder doch lieber 16 9 4K*



doceddy schrieb:


> Ich nutze seit ca einem halben Jahr einen 21:9 Monitor in 29" und würde nur ungerne wieder auf 16:9 wechseln. Ich habe mir den Monitor aus zwei Gründen gekauft: Uni und Games. Drei Dokumente neben einander öffnen zu können ist einfach super bequem und angenehmer als mit mehreren Bildschirmen gleichzeitig zu arbeiten.
> Beim Spielen vermittelt das 21:9 Format mehr mitten-drin-Gefühl. Ich habe alle meine Lieblingsspiele noch einmal durchgespielt, weil es eine neue Erfahrung war (vor allem bei atmosphärischen Spielen wie Metro, Stalker, Amnesia). Von dir genannten Spielen habe ich BF3/4, Arma und Warthunder ausprobiert, alle funktionieren ohne Probleme. Du kannst dir vor dem Kauf Videos auf Youtube anschauen, einfach nach dem Spiel und 21:9 suchen




Das unterschreibe ich so wie es da steht! Allerdings muss ich sagen - ich würde wenn, dann einen größeren als jetzt holen. 29" im 21:9 sind mir zu wenig,.


----------



## PopoX (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 21 9 fürs Gaming oder doch lieber 16 9 4K*

Das höhrt sich schon mal gut an und das mit Uni/Schule ist ein gutes Argument.

Wie sieht es mit meinen Kepler grafikkarten aus, der Asus mit 165Hz kann diese nur mit Maxwell erreichen, bei Kepler oder älter geht es nur bis 120 Hz. Also die 100Hz beim Predator sind kein Problem?!

Und wie sieht es mit der Qualität aus? Wurde diese bei Acer schon besser?


----------



## DKK007 (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 21 9 fürs Gaming oder doch lieber 16 9 4K*

Sollte kein Problem sein. 

Bei 21:9 sollten es aber mindestens 34" sein. 29" sind sehr niedrig.


----------



## HisN (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 21 9 fürs Gaming oder doch lieber 16 9 4K*

Na den Philips BDM4065UC, UHD 16:9 und dann je nach Spiel das BESTE einfach aussuchen.
Entweder nativ in 16:9 mit 3820x2160er Auflösung oder unskaliert in 21:9 mit 3840x1632 mit kleinen schwarzen Balken, die man kaum bemerkt, weil das VA-Panel vom Philips da mal sehr geil ist. Nebebei sind das 38" in 21:9 

Mir persönlich fehlt die "Höhe" bei 1440 oder noch "niedrigeren" Displays, da ich die letzten 8 Jahre mit 2560x1600 unterwegs war. Überall muss man scrollen wie verrückt (abseits vom Gaming). Aber jeder wie er es halt möchte.


----------



## Rabber (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 21 9 fürs Gaming oder doch lieber 16 9 4K*

Dafür hat der aber auch keine 100Hz/G-Sync und falls man es braucht curved.


----------



## JoM79 (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 21 9 fürs Gaming oder doch lieber 16 9 4K*

Dafür hat man einen Spiegel und flimmerndes Backlight.


----------



## PopoX (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 21 9 fürs Gaming oder doch lieber 16 9 4K*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Dafür hat man einen Spiegel und flimmerndes Backlight.



Beim Acer?

Ist der nicht Entspiegelt, zum flimmernden Backlight kann ich nichts sagen


----------



## HisN (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 21 9 fürs Gaming oder doch lieber 16 9 4K*



Rabber schrieb:


> Dafür hat der aber auch keine 100Hz/G-Sync und falls man es braucht curved.



Mir ist kein 4K-Monitor mit 100Hz und G-Sync bekannt. Nicht einer. Liegt wahrscheinlich daran das DP1.2 das nicht schafft^^

@PopoX
Er bezieht sich auf den Philips den ich vorgeschlagen habe.


----------



## drstoecker (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 21 9 fürs Gaming oder doch lieber 16 9 4K*

hatte etwas über ein jahr auch einen 21:9 lg in 29". der war auch top gerade bf4 und autorennspiele waren der hammer. bin jetzt aber wieder runter auf 16:9 24", der lg war mir irgendwie zu gross bzw. zu unübersichtlich, ich bin der meinung zum zocken reichen 24" und sind daher optimal. einige spiele wie cod werden nicht im richtigen verhältnis dargestellt. wenn du gerade filme auf dem motitor schauen willst dann kann ich dir das format sehr ans herz legen.


----------



## JoM79 (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 21 9 fürs Gaming oder doch lieber 16 9 4K*



HisN schrieb:


> Mir ist kein 4K-Monitor mit 100Hz und G-Sync bekannt. Nicht einer. Liegt wahrscheinlich daran das DP1.2 das nicht schafft^^



Das bezieht er auch auf 21:9.
Da gibt's 3440x1440 mit 100Hz und Gsync.


----------



## PopoX (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 21 9 fürs Gaming oder doch lieber 16 9 4K*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Das bezieht er auch auf 21:9.
> Da gibt's 3440x1440 mit 100Hz und Gsync.



Kannst du vielleich einen Link schicken, der dies beweist? Wie ich schon geschrieben habe,  ist der Monitor eigentlich entspiegelt und zum flimmern kann ich nichts sagen. Wie schon gesagt, ein Link zu einem Test wäre hilfreich, außer du besitzt selbst einen.

Bei Alternate ist der X34 gerade lieferbar. Wie kulant sind diese? Kann ich den Monitor kaufen, und wenn er mir nicht gefällt, einfach zurückschicken?


----------



## Rabber (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 21 9 fürs Gaming oder doch lieber 16 9 4K*

Der Acer Predator x34 hat (wenn man ihn im Monitor OSD auf 100Hz "übertaktet")100Hz/G-Sync den beweis kann man auch schnell selber suchen bei Google mit z.B Acer Predator X34 100Hz G-sync sollte ja nicht so schwer sein


----------



## HisN (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 21 9 fürs Gaming oder doch lieber 16 9 4K*



PopoX schrieb:


> Bei Alternate ist der X34 gerade lieferbar. Wie kulant sind diese? Kann ich den Monitor kaufen, und wenn er mir nicht gefällt, einfach zurückschicken?



Das hat nix mit Kulanz zu tun, das ist dein RECHT, wenn Du es innerhalb von 14 Tagen schaffst.


----------



## PopoX (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 21 9 fürs Gaming oder doch lieber 16 9 4K*

Und Geld können die auch nicht dafür abziehen (sofern er keine Kratzer usw hat)?


----------



## DKK007 (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 21 9 fürs Gaming oder doch lieber 16 9 4K*

Nein. Du hast ganz normal 14 Tage Rückgaberecht beim Onlinekauf.


----------



## JoM79 (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 21 9 fürs Gaming oder doch lieber 16 9 4K*

Doch und zwar die Transportkosten.
Macht Mindfactory zB.


----------



## DKK007 (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 21 9 fürs Gaming oder doch lieber 16 9 4K*

Der Service von MF ist ja eh recht eingeschränkt. Da zahle ich lieber woanders ein paar Euro mehr.


----------



## Rabber (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 21 9 fürs Gaming oder doch lieber 16 9 4K*

MF ist in meinen Augen eh ein komischer Verein, zwei mal etwas bestellt und zwei mal die Ware gebraucht geliefert bekommen. Natürlich wieder reklamiert, danach war mein MF Account gesperrt und kann auch nichts mehr bei den drei anderen Seiten von MF bestellen. Ich würde nicht mehr bei MF einkaufen.


----------



## PopoX (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 21 9 fürs Gaming oder doch lieber 16 9 4K*

Ich habe ja nie was von MF gesagt, ich möchte bei Alternate bestellen, da der Monitor nur dort lieferbar ist. Sind die gut?


----------



## JoM79 (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 21 9 fürs Gaming oder doch lieber 16 9 4K*

Ja sind sie.
MF war ja auch nur ein Beispiel.
Mit Alternate habe ich nur gute Erfahrungen.


----------



## PopoX (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 21 9 fürs Gaming oder doch lieber 16 9 4K*

Dann werde ich den Monitor kaufen und testen, sofern bei EVGA die RMA meiner Titans gut ausgeht...aber das ist ein anderes Thema.

Oder würde es sich auszahlen, auf das Gegenstück von Asus zu warten? Hatten ja ziemliche Qualitätsprobleme beim ersten ROG Swift

Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## JoM79 (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 21 9 fürs Gaming oder doch lieber 16 9 4K*

Da musst du bis nächstes Jahr warten.
Probier es doch einfach aus.


----------



## PopoX (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 21 9 fürs Gaming oder doch lieber 16 9 4K*

Habe den Monitor heute erhalten und bin kein Fan von 21 9.
Außerdem Brummt er.

Ich glaube ich bleibe bei meinen Full HD Eizo und warte noch ab, was die kommenden Monate bringen.

Danke trozdem an jeden, der hier geschrieben hat!


----------



## KaffeeMitMilch (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 21 9 fürs Gaming oder doch lieber 16 9 4K*

Kann mir jemand ein guten 21:9 Monitor mit mehr als FHD hat empfehlen ? Sollte mindestens 29zoll haben

Worauf muss man bei solche Monitoren bei der Auflösung achten ?


----------



## Leitwolf200 (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 21 9 fürs Gaming oder doch lieber 16 9 4K*



PopoX schrieb:


> Habe den Monitor heute erhalten und bin kein Fan von 21 9.
> Außerdem Brummt er.
> 
> Ich glaube ich bleibe bei meinen Full HD Eizo und warte noch ab, was die kommenden Monate bringen.
> ...



Wie kann man das so schnell entscheiden?
Lass mal 21:9 paar Tag auf dich wirken danach willste nix mehr anderes^^
Dann sieht alles was 16:9 hat aus wie nen viereckiger Kasten und man ist so eingeschränkt in der Sicht.
Das mit dem brummen war aber schon bekannt das haben durchweg alle.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 21 9 fürs Gaming oder doch lieber 16 9 4K*



KaffeeMitMilch schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand ein guten 21:9 Monitor mit mehr als FHD hat empfehlen ? Sollte mindestens 29zoll haben
> 
> Worauf muss man bei solche Monitoren bei der Auflösung achten ?



Mehr als FullHD gibts nur bei 34".
Drauf achten würde ich wenns um Gaming geht auf den Inputlag/Reaktionszeiten die 21:9 teile sind net grad die schnellsten jedenfalls im 34" bereich.
Da würde ich mir den besten rauspicken.


----------



## JoM79 (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 21 9 fürs Gaming oder doch lieber 16 9 4K*



Leitwolf200 schrieb:


> Wie kann man das so schnell entscheiden?
> Lass mal 21:9 paar Tag auf dich wirken danach willste nix mehr anderes^^
> Dann sieht alles was 16:9 hat aus wie nen viereckiger Kasten und man ist so eingeschränkt in der Sicht.


Natürlich kann man das so schnell entscheiden.
Nicht jeder findet 21:9 so toll.


----------



## Eckism (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 21 9 fürs Gaming oder doch lieber 16 9 4K*

Also ich bekomm auf'n 16:9 Monitor totale Platzangst.
Allein schon der Anblick, wenn er dasteht ist grandios, 16:9 ist 08/15, hat sogar mein altmodischer Vater gesagt.


----------



## JoM79 (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 21 9 fürs Gaming oder doch lieber 16 9 4K*



Eckism schrieb:


> Also ich bekomm auf'n 16:9 Monitor totale Platzangst.
> Allein schon der Anblick, wenn er dasteht ist grandios, 16:9 ist 08/15, hat sogar mein altmodischer Vater gesagt.


Na dann nehmen ich mal an, dass du 3440x1440 nutzt.

Edit:
Hier mal der Quickpoll zu Auflösung
Welche Grafikkarte nutzen Sie zum Spielen? Aktuelle Umfragen zur genutzten Grafikkarte, deren Speicher und Auflösung
Ganze 5,5% nutzen 21:9, selbst 16:10 wird mit 10% fast doppelt so oft genutzt.
21:9 ist weit davon entfernt das beliebteste Format zu sein.


----------



## Eckism (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 21 9 fürs Gaming oder doch lieber 16 9 4K*

Nö, entweder es passt nen 23" zoll 16:9 oder nen 29" 21:9 in mein Kämmerchen. Alles was größer ist, müsste zu sehr in den Raum rücken oder auf'n Boden stellen, den Dachschrägen sei dank. Und TV unf Filme auf'n 23" zu gucken ist Mist, da die Balken das Bild noch kleiner machen, jetzt hab ich zumindest bei Bluray nur Bild und keine Balken mehr.

Viele trauen sich 21:9 nicht zu. Es ist schon erschreckend, wie breit das Teil ist, und 21:9 Geräte sind ja auch noch nicht so "alt" wie 16:9 oder 16:10.


----------



## amer_der_erste (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 21 9 fürs Gaming oder doch lieber 16 9 4K*

Nutze selbst einen 21:9 Monitor und bin begeistert.
Du hast einfach einen besser Überblick!

Kann es sehr empfehlen


----------



## PopoX (1. November 2015)

*AW: 21 9 fürs Gaming oder doch lieber 16 9 4K*

Ich werd es mal mit dem Asus PG27AQ 4k G-Sync Monitor probieren. Wenn mir dieser nicht gefällt, nehme ich einfach den Eizo FS 2334 Full HD, bei dem bin ich mir sicher, dass er mir gefällt.


----------



## Kusarr (1. November 2015)

*AW: 21 9 fürs Gaming oder doch lieber 16 9 4K*

hatte bis heut auch den Acer Predator da. 
21:9 is schon sehr geil.

Leider hatte der Acer bei mir generell paar Probleme. Vor Allem das Brummen hat tierisch genervt.

Kann au ned verstehn, warum ihr dem TE den X34 empfehlt und dann im Nachhinein sagt, es sei doch überall bekannt gewesen, dass fast alle X34 das ham! Da kann man vorher mal drauf hinweisen ...

Aber generell geiles Format. Jetz mein 24" 16:10 vor der nase ... geht gar nich 
Warten bis der Asus nächstes Jahr rauskommt ._.


----------

